# Draining can be dangerous beause . . .



## Jondoe_264 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopefully we're all quite aware that draining, as with any exploration of places you're not s'posed to be, can be rather dangerous. Just a couple of weeks back a post on a board frequented by the international draining frat made mention of Steve Duncan cutting his hand whilst exploring, more of a puncture wound than a gash, deep but no gaping. 

Steve's a very experience veteran of exploration and the events that unfurled were just plain sods law. Check the link to his tale, and make sure to read the text once you've stopped grimacing at the picture:

http://media.undercity.org/2008/10/hazards-of-exploring-underground-rivers.html

JD


----------



## dsankt (Nov 2, 2008)

Steve is a little accident prone though isn't he 

The picture is magic, what a champ!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Nov 2, 2008)

Dude, nice scar.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Nov 2, 2008)

dsankt said:


> Steve is a little accident prone though isn't he
> 
> The picture is magic, what a champ!




LOL, yeah, too true. That is going to be such a bad ass scar! LOL!!!


----------



## Looloo (Nov 2, 2008)

*shudder* Can't wait for my A&E placement!


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link man. Interesting reading. I guess you can catch some nasty bugs in drains.


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 2, 2008)

OUCHY


----------



## yaz36 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dang!! Scar and a half...


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 2, 2008)

thats whats really put me of going down drains never know what you might catch but full respect to those that doo


----------



## SiteOne (Nov 5, 2008)

so wrong...but i can relate to squeezing the puss out, it does always feel better regardless of the pain that comes with it!


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesus I have hurt myself in a fair few drains, but that takes the trophy, glad he got it sorted out.


----------



## yaz36 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> thats whats really put me of going down drains never know what you might catch but full respect to those that doo



The reality is you can cut yourself from making a sandwich and get just as infected, 

as Jondoe mentioned, it's plain sod's law


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2008)

yaz36 said:


> The reality is you can cut yourself from making a sandwich and get just as infected,
> 
> as Jondoe mentioned, it's plain sod's law



Yes, you're right you can. You could also get run over by a bus going to work tomorrow morning.

It's a matter of likelihood, and the fact is it's a hell of a lot MORE likely in drains and sewers.


----------



## owlet (Nov 5, 2008)

eek, this reminds me i must get my tetanus up to date


----------



## Bunk3r (Nov 6, 2008)

owlet said:


> eek, this reminds me i must get my tetanus up to date



^whats the correct procedure for getting your tetanus up to date? I work through the day so getting a doctors appointment etc is a pain especially for getting an appointment when there's nothing wrong with me? anywhere you can just turn up and get a jab?


----------



## Alias (Nov 6, 2008)

5 shots and ur covered for life, u need to make an appointment as far as I know.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 6, 2008)

Alias said:


> 5 shots and ur covered for life, u need to make an appointment as far as I know.



I can't remember the last time i had a shot, must be over 10 years now. 

can you have all 5 at the same time?


----------



## SiteOne (Nov 6, 2008)

i cut my finger when out, and i actually thought i was going to get aids...when i asked my dad when my last tetanus was he said about 14 years ago...so when i was 5 LOL i still never went to get one...i just looked out for the symptoms and none appeared....so i probably have aids rather than tetanus.....


----------



## owlet (Nov 7, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> ^whats the correct procedure for getting your tetanus up to date? I work through the day so getting a doctors appointment etc is a pain especially for getting an appointment when there's nothing wrong with me? anywhere you can just turn up and get a jab?



If you want it to be quick then see the practice nurse at your surgery. give them a call prior to you turning up and they should be able to sort it out it pretty quickly. as far as i am aware you don't need to go through your gp for a tetanus jab.


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 7, 2008)

Omg thats gotta have stung a bit ...speaking of tetnus jabs do we have to pay for those now at our GP ??


----------



## SiteOne (Nov 7, 2008)

go to the hospital and say you stepped on a rusty nail a few days back, acn i have a jab for tetanus please...should sort it out there and then if ya lucky...


----------



## zimbob (Nov 7, 2008)

SiteOne said:


> go to the hospital and say you stepped on a rusty nail a few days back, acn i have a jab for tetanus please...should sort it out there and then if ya lucky...



Yeah it's pretty much standard at A&E now, certainly was when I turned up with a nail through my foot 

I wasn't so amused when I rolled up my sleeve and they asked me to drop my trousers 

'It's just a little prick with a needle' they told me...

'I know what I'm looking at, it's what you're going to do with it that worries me...' I replied.....

Boom-boom 

Apparently you no longer get the arm shot because it makes your arm numb, I'd sooner a numb arm than a numb arse


----------



## foz101 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you wade around in that much poo, eventually you'll be up shit creek, with only a used sanitary towel for a paddle.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve Duncan's a lucky chap … that could have turned into cellulitis or something even worse. Thank Fleming for antibiotics …


----------



## **Mudlark** (Nov 8, 2008)

zimbob said:


> Yeah it's pretty much standard at A&E now, certainly was when I turned up with a nail through my foot
> 
> I wasn't so amused when I rolled up my sleeve and they asked me to drop my trousers
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! 
i think thats why they now say 'sharp scratch....'


----------



## RichardB (Nov 8, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> LMAO!!!
> i think thats why they now say 'sharp scratch....'



I'd noticed that  

I've had needles in some unspeakable places over the years, getting a needle in the arm or arse is a doddle for me now.


----------



## bungle666 (Nov 10, 2008)

when i worked in the quarries we used to get a tetanus jab as part of our 2 yearly medical!! lol

as you say, a shot in the arse!! and a numb bum for the rest of the day!!

reminds me though its 7 years since my last one, i must get in and get it done!!


B..


----------



## ukmayhem (Nov 10, 2008)

God i'm gonna be sick


----------

